# Craftsman LT1000 lawn tractor Axle Lube question



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

It has probably been asked before, but i couldn't find it. What to use as lube in a standard transmission LT1000 Craftsman lawn tractor? And how much of it? 

The stuff I am sucking out looks like a metallic goo. I can measure how much I take out, but that is not saying it was at the proper level. I bought this mower last year, it is a low time, severely neglected rider. 20 hp, manual trans, 42" cut. It will not be used in the winter.

Thanks


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Pretty much all the Craftsman Lawn Tractors etc are made by MTD for the past 15+ years. I bought an older Craftsman 42"unit this spring and even though it came with the original manuals I didn't get them all... Jotted down the Serial Numbers etc and called MTD, within 10 Minutes I had all the manuals in my emails... complete with the teardowns etc for all components, including the tranny... LIFE SAVER THERE ! 

Best Part was the cost = FREE and very fast Good Customer Service a rarity these days !

My tractor has a transmission filter as well... it's a 20HP Hydrostatic unit, had to change the fluid & filter, similar to what you described, kinda silvery... I was told at the parts & repair shop that it's part wear but also some kind of modifier in some fluids used at the time... So I flushed it with fresh, ran it around the yard for the day and flushed it out again... boy it's smooth & quicker now. Fresh Clean Fluids are always good, so....


----------



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

The model number for the transaxle on my rider is MST-206-545c which is made by Peerless. The model number for the LT1000 is 917271910

From the Tecumseh Technician&#8217;s Handbook, copy write 2002, chapter 1, page 1. &#8220;The MST Series The MST (Manual Shift Transaxle) is a sealed unit which uses 16 oz. (473 ml) of 80W90 gear lube (part #730229B). The MST series is available with up to 6 speeds forward and one reverse and has a contoured case and cover.&#8221;

There is a fill plug in the top of the transaxle almost under the driven pulley. I suck out the old oil with a manual vacuum pump, other take the transaxle out, then turn it upside-down. I put the gear lube in via a tube attached to the funnel top on most gear lube bottles, then as the bottle is positioned upside down, I cut a slot in the bottom of the bottle with a utility knife, so that it was not air locked. It took maybe about an hour for it to drain into the axle housing.


----------



## shaky6 (May 15, 2015)

20w50 engine oil. Either synthetic blend or full synthetic will work. Yes, for a hydrostat gear box.


----------

